# Craftsman 10 inch Saw 113.298762-Truly 3.75 out of 5 stars, after all these years...



## DIYaholic

I've seen this shop before….
Ya gotta stop changing your "handle"!!! ;^)

Good review. I couldn't agree more!!!

I have a C'man 113.298XXX, albeit with stamped steel wings. I picked up some CI webbed wings, that will soon replace the steel. That and I have a Vega Utility 40" fence. A good saw all around.


----------



## sgmdwk

Loved your review. Mostly because I have used my completely stock 113 since I bought it new in 1989. I really need to upgrade the fence, but I am really cheap.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Randy, sounds like you are building a nice saw!

Still got snow on the ground up there?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Dave, if you've been happy with it for 25 yrs, you may not need to upgrade it


----------



## DIYaholic

Todd,
Snow is on the ground….
& a chill in the air….
Going to be in the negative numbers, for temps tonight!!!
Not supposed to see anything above freezing for a few more days!!!

I had heard that spring had arrived….
But I haven't seen it!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

And that my friend is what drove me out of living in New England.

As I age I don't like the cold or snow somuch. Maybe if I was retired and did not have to go to work in it


----------



## BigDaddyO

Have you tried a stacked dado set on it yet? I have a 113.298840 and found out the hard way that these saws have an issue with the arbor where the threads stop. Just wondering if you have the same problem with yours. if so, i'll add it to the list.

I put up a video of the issue & the fix. 




Thanks,
Mike


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I've used a stacked dado for years, and never noticed an issue.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I used one for years…with an augmented fence. ARbor was getting a little too shy of 5/8, thought bearings might need replacing, so it was retired to a dedicated dado saw. so for 800 upgraded to a busybee model which was almost identical to a contractors saw, except it used a folded belt drive system so the motor was inside the box.

I never had an issue with stacked dados on the arbou- but truthfully I never looked. All the motor problems disappeared when I put on an enclosed motor. Link beltsseemed to increase power at tad, and reduce vibration.

Original fence was indeed a piece of crap.

Mike…neat fix on the arbor.

Eric in Calgary


----------

